# My Airgun Colletion.



## Nuetral

Well im all about the airguns, always have always will. I love everything about them from shooting them to the history. So here are my airguns and i hope you guys like them. Maybe even some of you are as crazy about them as me. I hunt/pest with them and i mod them aswell.

First is my gun cabinent, made by my Grandpa. 









Here are all the Airguns i own, not shown is a 2240 in parts waiting to be moded...








Top to bottom are:
Winchester 500XS(Hatsan 35S) .177 476fps
QB79 .22 654fps
Beeman FH500 .177 420fps
Custom 2289 .22 15pumps 693fps
Crosman 795 .177 
Crosman Phantom .22 691fps



















Here is the stock QB79

















And after my stock refinish.

















And my favorite the Crosman Phantom.

























Pretty good for a 17yo id say.


----------



## deerblazer93

i have 2 airguns a crossman pumpmaster and a winchester break open barrel that looks like the 1 you have i like them almost as much as real rifles. :beer:


----------



## Estaban

Nuetral,

I am also a big fan of airguns although I do not have an impressive collection like yours I do have a few.

Crosman 760 Pumpmaster .177
Remington 77 .177
Crosman Quest 1000 .177
RWS 350 magnum diana .22

I would like to try out one of those new .50 caliber airguns I have been reading about. That would be really cool to harvest a deer with I think.


----------



## varmit b gone

My Beeman break action single stroke air rifle. 1000fps. I bought it to use around the house on rabbits and such without scarin' our horses


----------



## nmubowyer

nice collection there chief


----------



## Beeman17

That looks like the exact same kind of Beeman I have, your 1000 fps, only mine is 490...what's the power on your scope is that on your phantom?


----------



## Beeman17

How is that Daisy, I heard they're really good. What's the grouping you get, and how far do you think you could hit a bird with a 4x32 scope?


----------

